# Salute to all!



## Priller (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm a new member and i pick up this occasion to salute you all!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Bf109_g (Jul 24, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 24, 2007)

Hello!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 24, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## timshatz (Jul 24, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Where are you from in Italy?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 24, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 24, 2007)

Welcome to the site. Enjoy the forum.

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 24, 2007)

*Bongiorno!*  

(That's all the Italian I know)


----------



## Clave (Jul 24, 2007)

It's enough to get you slapped by any Italian Lady of your choice...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 24, 2007)

Gee.... and I thought that was 'Good Morning" !!

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Jul 24, 2007)

ToughOmbre:
If you go to Italy, you gotta remember: "Doe-Vay Ill Gabineto" ?
(phonetic)

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 24, 2007)

ccheese said:


> ToughOmbre:
> If you go to Italy, you gotta remember: "Doe-Vay Ill Gabineto" ?
> (phonetic)
> 
> Charles



Charles, 

Am I gonna get in trouble if I say that (with my wife I mean)?


----------



## Njaco (Jul 24, 2007)

Hopefully you're wife won't know cause she won't be with you!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 24, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Hopefully you're wife won't know cause she won't be with you!



Then that settles it. Hold on one second.....

"Roberta, I'm going to Italy. Don't forget to take out the garbage and walk the dog. I'll send you a postcard. See you in three weeks.

(Fat chance!)


----------



## Njaco (Jul 26, 2007)

ahhh, perchance to dream.....8)

or maybe this...

"Roberta, I'm going to Alaska (Italy) . Don't forget to take out the garbage and walk the dog. I'll send you a postcard. See you in three weeks.


----------



## Clave (Jul 26, 2007)

I think extreme pain would ensue..


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 26, 2007)




----------

